# Want to get a laminating machine



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone know any good makes and models for a lamination machine. Specifically one that's not very big. It's to be used only for small scale lamination such as badges and bookmarks. Nothing big or full sized.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

probably Staples
beware though, they're fucking expensive. Yuor best bet would be to look on Craigslist or something


----------



## Jw (Nov 7, 2011)

It depends-- you really might want to think about just having a service do the laminating for you unless you are A: very serious or B: freaking loaded. Clayton's right-- they're pretty expensive.


----------



## moiracoon (Nov 7, 2011)

Harbor Freight has a pretty inexpensive one (http://www.harborfreight.com/9-inch-hot-laminator-92499.html) and the pouches aren't bad either (http://www.harborfreight.com/25-pack-8-1-2-half-inch-x-11-inch-laminate-pouches-93110.html).


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 7, 2011)

moiracoon said:


> Harbor Freight has a pretty inexpensive one (http://www.harborfreight.com/9-inch-hot-laminator-92499.html) and the pouches aren't bad either (http://www.harborfreight.com/25-pack-8-1-2-half-inch-x-11-inch-laminate-pouches-93110.html).


but how good is it? :\

OP, Staples has a laminator you can use


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 7, 2011)

Jo Ann's sells them http://www.joann.com/joann/home/home.jsp

Look for coupons that have 1/2 a purchase.


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 8, 2011)

Scotch Laminator. I've had it for years; the laminator is around 20 dollars, 50 laminating pouches are 13 dollars. You can find it at walmart and that thing is sturdy as hell.  It packs up small, its perfect, trust me. Looking behind the dealer's den row of tables, you see those things lined up, lol.

http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Therma...2RJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320730565&sr=8-2


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 8, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Scotch Laminator. I've had it for years; the laminator is around 20 dollars, 50 laminating pouches are 13 dollars. You can find it at walmart and that thing is sturdy as hell.  It packs up small, its perfect, trust me. Looking behind the dealer's den row of tables, you see those things lined up, lol.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Therma...2RJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320730565&sr=8-2



lookin good. i want


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 8, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Scotch Laminator. I've had it for years; the laminator is around 20 dollars, 50 laminating pouches are 13 dollars. You can find it at walmart and that thing is sturdy as hell.  It packs up small, its perfect, trust me. Looking behind the dealer's den row of tables, you see those things lined up, lol.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Therma...2RJM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320730565&sr=8-2



Awesome! Thanks!


----------

